# 2008 drawing results



## thongg (Jul 10, 2007)

on the dnr web site the bear drawing results are listed it shows you if you pulled a tag with the number of points lots of tags this year good luck all we put in for points only this year


----------



## steelheader12345 (Oct 5, 2006)

HUH??? their not suppose to be posted till monday the 30th. I just checked and their not up yet. Where did you find the at?



thongg said:


> on the dnr web site the bear drawing results are listed it shows you if you pulled a tag with the number of points lots of tags this year good luck all we put in for points only this year


----------



## thongg (Jul 10, 2007)

go to the dnr site in the bear section is pdf posting showing the results by area and number of points


----------



## steelheader12345 (Oct 5, 2006)

THANKS!! My dad, uncle and myself all were sucessfull!! now im pumped, i guess we got an excuse to got up to the yoop for some scouting now.


----------



## thongg (Jul 10, 2007)

cool good luck if anyone here knows how to import that form from the dnr site that would help alot of guys check


----------



## BIG DAVE (Mar 3, 2003)

im good too go red oak hunting curren private property


----------



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

thongg said:


> cool good luck if anyone here knows how to import that form from the dnr site that would help alot of guys check


 http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/2008_Bear_Drawing_Statistics_239572_7.pdf


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

well if 100% success rate in 6pts-8pts for Newberry i guess i got mine?.... i like seeing it spelled out.. the whole Congratulations you are a successful applicant for a bear license... thats what i want to see


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Hawk, 

I called my people at the DNR. After a good bribe...Unfortunately you weren't succesful...:lol:


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

srconnell22 said:


> Hawk,
> 
> I called my people at the DNR. After a good bribe...Unfortunately you weren't succesful...:lol:


Hawk,

I know you are laughing right now cause that is funny right ther!


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

hey Connell boys.... got something for ya.... BOOOOOO YEAAHHHHHH GRANDMAAAAAA

*Congratulations! You are successful in the 2008 Bear Drawing.

**Drawing:*2008 Bear *Customer Id:*
*Customer Name:*Craig
*Address:*
*Birth Date:*4/18/1985 *Successful Hunt:* *Hunt Date(s):*09/10/08 - 10/21/08 *Hunt Description:*NEWBERRY - 1ST PERIOD *Area:*0016 *License to purchase:* *Item Number:*181 *Item Description:*RES Bear *Available for Purchase:*6/30/2008


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Not Boo Yeah.. Last I checked I am very much a male as well.. And from early child hood unless something has changed in the past 20 years I am certain scotty is a male too..

Besides that - Boo Ya - Can anyone else here please tell me the last time that you said this?? :lol:

Congrats Buddy!


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

haha ummmm..... ok boo yaaaa didnt work....

take that? :lol:... i hope i am still here to hunt this! and i just realized i took the wrong week off in september haha go figure... i thought it was the 1st week for some reason... bears dont fly... thats goose season!!!


----------



## HookDUp365 (Nov 27, 2007)

thongg said:


> cool good luck if anyone here knows how to import that form from the dnr site that would help alot of guys check


michigan.gov/dnrdrawings

just checked mine, successful 2008 bear, dates 09/10/08-10/21/08, Bergland 1st period, area 0001.

Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

and the results are;;
*Sorry! You are unsuccessful in the 2008 Bear drawing. *
*Drawing:*2008 Bear*Customer Id:**Customer Name:*BEN *Address:* 
ROSEVILLE MI 48066-2695*Preference Points:*4



M*^%&^%^%^,s

link;; ------> https://secure1.state.mi.us/rssdraw/


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

BIG DAVE said:


> im good too go red oak hunting curren private property


Good luck, I will keep my eyes open for new sign near Curran, i already had my cedar tree stand picked out and cut a wheel barrel trail into it memorial weekend (sec 22)  maybe next year:sad:


----------



## mudslinger (Jul 9, 2004)

got mine Baraga 1st season!


----------



## rooster52 (Jul 19, 2005)

I am going 2nd season Newberry Unit !!


----------



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

Drawing: 2008 Bear 
Successful Hunt: 
Hunt Date(s): 9/19-9/25;10/5-10/11 
Hunt Description: RED OAK 
Area: 0020 

License to purchase: 
Item Number: 181 
Item Description: RES Bear 
Available for Purchase: 6/30/2008


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Well this sucks. 5 points for Newberry and struck out. My son is going to be a senior this year and this was supposed to be his gift before heading for college. :banghead3


----------



## michiganbowhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

cool man send those pics when ya can


----------



## 3-Blade (Jan 20, 2005)

Dad, buddy and I all got ours also..... First time applying, were going 1st hunt in Bergland! Can't wait!!!


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

this one only shows the rump of the second one, the first of the two pic,s shows the ear,,, but the other bear had its head down then,



here is better pic of one of them, this is my rye patch from last year, saw trails thru it n set up camera,,,,


----------

